
Netflix Culture Deck (2001) - tyre
http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664
======
iamleppert
Someone gag me. They aren't doing gods work. They are occupying that time of
consciousness in between having sex or when you're about to pass out, or for
those Sunday's when you decide to just get high all day.

------
ShirsenduK
This. Again! I think the revenue from this presentation alone might have paid
my salary for an entire year :D

